# Read vs UnRead Books - anyone know a way to mark those in your kindle?



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm kinda new and I searched topics to find out if there's an easy way to mark books you've read vs books you haven't on your kindle?  Especially when sorting, I like looking through books I've read, but it would be nice when looking for a new book to read to just look at the ones I haven't read yet when choosing my next "read".  Anyone know of a good way to do this?  Or am I totally nuts?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

two ways that i have found on these lists
1. show and sort by most resent first. the books that you have opened at the beginning of the list
or
2. place read titles on an SD card.
    a. in content manager you can list by kindle or SD but unfortunately not in home menu
      b. you can remove and save SD  card elsewhere - I am not organized enough I fear to loose the Sd card
or
3. If the title is from Amazon you can delete the title you will still see in you content manager but not in you home list. these titles from Amazon can be re downloaded if wanted.

I have received these helpfull notes from Leslie and many others on this list. Many of them are better writers.

Have fun with the kindle
Sylvia


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

debgrier, great question.  I notice this is your first post.  Welcome to the boards.  

sylvia, i like both of your answers.  The SD card woudl work, except that I believe I read something about there being a slight problem with taking the SD card in and out.  That was my original idea as well.  We'll see what the other more savvy users have to say.
debbie


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am thinking that deleting those you get from Amazon as has been suggested before, but what if I forget which ones I got from Amazon?  ARGHH  Then since all of mine are on the computer I see no reason to not delete, just have not had the nerve to do it, except for one or two that I really did not like and the probability of my reading them again is absolutely nil.  Guess I should try it and see if I can reload into the kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the SD card for 'reference' type documents I've downloaded or other items I've read but want to keep sort of handy.  

I delete books once I've read them.  If they're from Amazon, I know they're available that way.  If not, well, I got them from somewhere and stored them initially in the "My ebooks" folder on my laptop.  So if I want them back on the Kindle I can always re-send them.  There are a very few that I downloaded directly from feedbooks.com or manybooks.net so they're not 'backed up' on my 'puter.  But they're public domain and I can always get them again if I want them.

Ann


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Everything on my Kindle is backed up on my computer. I break all books down by category (Sci Fi, Current Events, Business, General Fiction, etc) and then sometimes I have subcategories (Sci Fi/Time Travel : Business/Stocks, etc). I then have further sub files titled Read. After I finish a book I delete it from my Kindle, and move the copy on my computer to the Read file in the appropriate category. Another thing I do as soon as I add a book is to change its file name to the book name & author. I get rid of all of the other numbers. This allows me to easily tell what file is what book. My computer is my main library, and the Kindle is my temporary book holder. This also ensures that a lost Kindle will not lose any book. While Amazon books can be reloaded, books from other sources may not be so replaceable.

Steve


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The progress bar beneath the title on the Home Page shows how far along in the book you are.  Solid black dots all the way across mean that you have finished the book.

There is no real reason to keep all your ebooks on the Kindle, anyway.  I keep non-Amazon ones on my pc, in an EBooks folder (with some folders underneath by author, for authors I read a lot).  The Amazon ones I just delete when I'm finished.  You can check your "Media Library" and see when you bought all your Amazon Kindle books, which is kind of cool.

I have 10 pages on the Home Page, anyway, of samples and books I haven't read yet.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree. The progress bar on the home page shows the books you have read. I just went through all the pages last night and found out ive read 50 books in the last 4 1/2 months. Just be sure that you dont go back to the beginning of a book when your done reading it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> I agree. The progress bar on the home page shows the books you have read. I just went through all the pages last night and found out ive read 50 books in the last 4 1/2 months. Just be sure that you dont go back to the beginning of a book when your done reading it.


I never noticed that before. It's a good way to see if you're almost through with a book. When I get toward the end of a book, I usually stop switching between books and just read that one until I'm finished.


----------

